
Does the 'Bamboo Ceiling' Shut Asian Americans Out of Top Jobs? - senthil_rajasek
https://www.npr.org/2014/05/23/315129852/does-a-bamboo-ceiling-shut-asian-americans-out-of-top-jobs
======
core-questions
Well, does a Milk Ceiling shut European and American ex-pats out of top jobs
in China, Japan, and Korea? Certainly we're just as underrepresented there as
they are here.

What if we stopped expecting every single group to be identical and perfectly
proportionately represented in every aspect of society? How about instead of
assuming that evil and racism and prejudice lurks behind every single stat,
that it's possible other factors are at play, with each situation being a
little bit different depending on the individuals and their actions?

I'd say this - for each of these claims of unequal treatment and
representation, would it be okay for White people to similarly look for under-
representation impacting their own group, and advocate for action and redress?
If not, why not?

